

Troubles at Grooveshark - fredfoobar
http://pastebin.com/KfLMsWWf

======
dang
This is a dupe of a post that has been deleted. Because it's an unusual case,
I put up a post about what happened at
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7975137](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7975137).
That thread seems to have resumed the discussion in the absence of the
original post. (Not my intent, but understandable.) We're therefore burying
the current submission as a dupe.

All: please don't post this again.

------
pgl
Seems quite like it could be a bitter ex-employee (or soon-to-be-ex-employee),
from the tone. The linked Glassdoor review seems more balanced:
[http://www.glassdoor.com/Reviews/Employee-Review-
Grooveshark...](http://www.glassdoor.com/Reviews/Employee-Review-Grooveshark-
RVW4413466.htm) \- if still negative overall.

